# 4 rats in Austin, TX need a home



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi all,
I have four male rats that I have to get rid of because I'm moving to a new apartment that doesn't allow caged pets.  I live in Austin, TX. The rats are as follows: Bernie (black & white Berkshire, about 15 months old, loves to groom and very cuddly); Gus (about 9 months, also black & white Berkshire, neutered, energetic and friendly); Bear (Pure white dwarf rat, about 5 months old, also very friendly); Rusty (about 6 months old, champagne color, was a feeder rat, also a groomer and very chilled out). I let all of them out almost every day for anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour. I've had them long enough that they don't have any "accidents" when they're out running around. I have a large cage that fits all of them comfortably, along with misc accessories. I'm willing to part with all 4 , plus the cage, accessories, some food + bedding for $20 total. I can work on getting some pictures together. I may even post some on here when I have the time.

I would like them all to go to the same home, since they get along so well. If you're interested, please send me a private message on here. Public replies will not be considered.

Thanks everyone!
Tom


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Also, here's a video I took of them a couple of months ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koOXszpvSs8


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey everyone - I'm not going to lie, I desperately need a home for my 4 boys. They are great rats. They get along well. None of them have any personality issues. They all love to climb on me, groom, etc. When they free range, I never seem them having any "accidents". They love to be scratched behind the ears. The cage comes with the rats. It's big. Not sure how big but at one point I measured it and used an online calculator to determine if it was big enough for 4 males, and it is. If you know of anyone in the central Texas area who can take them all in, that would be great. Otherwise, I may have to sell them back to the exotic pet store I bought them from. I don't want to do that because I know they'd be better off in a home with one of you! So PLEASE, if you know anyone (or if you can take them), please do. I hate to have to part with them, but it will be a necessity very soon. Also - don't be scared away by my original message above. I just didn't want people spamming this page with requests to take them, but it's clear that won't happen. Please take them home with you!!


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

If you can't find a home for them with someone on Rat Forum, then I would bring them to your local animal shelter, because at least there you will know that they will eventually find a good home. I think that that would be a better option than bringing them back to a pet store where anyone could come in and purchase them.
Good luck finding your boys a home!


----------

